# how to keep plant small and grow buds?



## mikey

how can you keep your plant small and grow buds with it because i want a small plant so its not noticible in the area high in quad trafficking its off to the side of a trail behind a tree and some brush its growing fast its just not budding


----------



## notthecops

If you MUST keep it small, trim it.  Cut of the top internode, and a little more if needed.  It's not flowering, because it's not that time of year yet.


----------



## brainwreck

you need to prune it occasionally untill it strats flowering, then stop pruning. That way you will keep it small. I think you will need to waith a couple of months before it wil start flowering, overhere in Belgium is already 13 hrs light a day.

greetz


----------



## gangotri

For me training is aways better then pruning. Try bending the stem downwards and tie it down with wires. If you search by training in this forum you will find some good stuff teaching how to do it. Cheers!


----------



## Kindbud

their is alot of ways to keep a plant short and bushy and small ways include pruning it, LST, Toppin it etc me my self usly let them grow as big as they want but some people cant do that


----------



## T-Bone

with topping and trimming, you can set the plant back and keep it from it's potential, bending and manipulating the plant can may a huge difference, toppinmg can take up to a week or more to have the plant recover.  tieing down the branches will help with a great profile and discretion al lwith a nice yield, with some strains, it makes it easier to cut the buts cause they will grow towards the light. the plant may not look the clasic bush or tree, but if discresion is your sight, then so be it and try bending techniques.
~T-Bone


----------



## gangotri

T-Bone said:
			
		

> with topping and trimming, you can set the plant back and keep it from it's potential, bending and manipulating the plant can may a huge difference, toppinmg can take up to a week or more to have the plant recover. tieing down the branches will help with a great profile and discretion al lwith a nice yield, with some strains, it makes it easier to cut the buts cause they will grow towards the light. the plant may not look the clasic bush or tree, but if discresion is your sight, then so be it and try bending techniques.
> ~T-Bone


 
100% agree - let the plant grow...


----------



## 85cannabliss

im doing both myself, but then again, i have more plants to play with. but i wouls say tyin it down, if u only have 1. less stress = more growth = more bud.

85CANNABLISS


----------



## Kindbud

lol same hear i have a bunch of plants to play with but for the most part most of them our going to be in their Birthday sutes AKA All natural


----------



## imsoborednow

I say restrict the roots......
If you want to keep 'em small.....reduce the rooting area....
Put them in a pot and then sink pot into the ground.....
In my experience.....10 litre pot.....6 ft high sativa....4ft indica...
Coupled with a bit of LST...should keep 'em tamed...

Note:....If you use a shallow container you will reduce the resulting plant hieght considerably . Same as use a deep pot for a taller plant......The practise comes from bonsai methods.....

With experience you'll learn what size pot for which strain produces the result YOU want.....

Good Luck Mikey


----------



## upinarms

I suggest getting a hold of Whoa Whoa, he can answer yor question I believe


----------



## goddog

REMEMBER:

after you prune a plant you need to wait at least 3 weeks before it goes into flowering mode.

the hormones need time to move to the ends of the new tips (basically to re route).

but since you are growing out doors, when the season hits a 12 day 12 night cycle, it will start to flower.

prune it...  once it starts flowering youll be ok. might have to prune it again...


----------



## howardstern

Supercropping / Topping is best.  It increases yield and makes it grow
more like a bush so it is also less recognized for the plant it is from afar.   Supercropping makes the bottom branches grow faster sometimes higher than the top buds.


----------



## Hick

mikey said:
			
		

> 04-02-*2005* 03:24 AM


...


----------



## fruity86

nice info peeps


----------

